# Kutter in/um Zeeland



## Rosatunte13 (4. März 2009)

Nabend,

habe vor mitte April nach Holland (Zeeland) zum Brandungsangeln zu fahren. Wollte bei der gelegenheit direkt mal ein oder zwei Tage mit nem Kutter raus auf egal was (sollte Schuppen haben). Kennt einer von euch Adressen, Namen oder auch Telefonnummern von Kuttern aus dieser Region? Da es die erste ausfahrt mit einem Kutter wird wäre ein Ausleihen von getackel schön. 
Vielleicht kennt Ihr ja auch ne möglichkeit sich was zu leihen um etwa Küstennah zu fischen (ohne Führerschein).
Die Rosatunte


----------



## Rosatunte13 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

Nabend,

Haus/ Unterkunft von Westkapelle bis Vrouwenpolder. Muss sehen was frei ist und bezahlbar. In der nähe gibt es Neeltje Jan´s habe aber nichts von Kutter oder Bootsverleih gesehen. Werde wohl die zwei Holländer vom Angelladen Camping Zuiderduin fragen.
Mal sehen was so geht in knapp nen Monat


----------



## noworkteam (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

Neeltje Jans:

*Big Marlin*
(Dré Vriends) Tel : +31 (76) 5985518

*Maatje Adriana*
(Hoogerwerf) Tel : +31 (111) 481505
Gsm : +31 (6) 51122999

*Neeltje Jans *Tel : +31 (111) 651250

und und und....

Dann noch die diversen kleinen Boote in Stellendam...

Hier findest Du Liste und alles was Du sonst noch an Info benötigst..


*Gruß*


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

Kutter - Neeltje Jans:
MS Neeltje Jans
Schnellboot - Neeltje Jans:
Big Marlin
Mietboote Oosterschelde:
Zierikzee - Seefish
Yerseke - Dixhoorn

Gruß Rob 
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

*lach* da war Noworkteam schneller.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Rosatunte13 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

Hallo zusammen,

jaaaa genau sowas mein ich das klingt echt supa.
Ich dank euch dann steht der ausfahrt nix im weg.

Vielen Dank euch allen:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*



Rosatunte13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jaaaa genau sowas mein ich das klingt echt supa.
> Ich dank euch dann steht der ausfahrt nix im weg.
> ...


 

Wir erwarten natürlich auch eine ausführliche Berichterstattung als Gegenleistung |supergri

Gruß


----------



## Rosatunte13 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

Klar das mach ich aber nicht zu viel Fisch erwarten denn ich habe den Schein erst seit 2008 und war noch nie auf nem Kutter|kopfkrat. 
Brandung klappt ganz gut und auch die einheimischen Räuber geht gut. Auf See das sind ja weiten... Bin froh wenn ich da einige Tipps und Tricks lerne.

Danke und Bericht wird folgen


----------



## esgof (13. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter in/um Zeeland*

halloschen 
ich kann dir nur den tip geben es gibt dreier patanoster systeme mit gummi tintenfische wenn du die mit wattwürmer kombinierst,so habe ich die besten erfahrungen gemacht. bei ganz ruhigem see lange vorfächer knüpfen mit 2 würmern auf den haken.
mfg.esgof


----------

